# Saving Juice



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I noticed in a Jewellers the other day that all the display watches had the crowns pulled out.

I asked about this and the guy said it was to stop the battery's from running down.

Is this true.

Does pulling out the crown disconnect the battery or is it simply a mechanical block like hacking, in which case I would think they maybe damaging the watches.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Good question Andy. Have wondered that myself TBH. I've got a couple of quartz watches and the manual for the Seiko says to pull out the corwn if it is being stored for any period of time. I guess that must mean it doesn't kill them, although I'm half dubious about letting moisture into the thing with it undone.

Rich


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The crown pulled out acts as a switch and basically cuts the battery power to the movement, it does no harm & makes sense for retailes to store watches like this otherwise they'd probably be changing batteries on watches they still hadn't sold.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks PG.

I did wonder.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

If the jeweller is displaying Eco-Drive with power save mode(s), he won't have to tinker with the crowns. During the day, they will recharge from ambient light or his display case lighting. At night, if he shuts off all lights, power-save will kick in to conserve power usage.


----------

